# kyb agx n ground control



## vanillarice (Sep 29, 2002)

I have a quick question cause I've always hated my car's ride and would like 2 be able to enjoy it for once. now, i have ground controls w/ kyb agx and from what I have read on here, that's pretty much the best set up one can buy for the b14 w/o breakin the bank for the motivational setup or tein setup. now, I also bought my car from an idiot who had the front and back coil overs switched (which i didn't realize till later, unfortunately) he wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed if ya know wut i mean, but anyways, do you know if perhaps he got the wrong ones er like too stiff of a spring rate? I wasn't sure if there are options on the ground control because I read that eibach sells matches for certain shocks...please help me because my ride sucks ass and always has...and it's not even lowered!


----------



## vanillarice (Sep 29, 2002)

*there's more...*

o yea i forgot that the rear coil overs also have different spring rates, I think, because in order to get a somewhat even gap in the back, one coil over is adjusted all the way to the top of the sleeve, and the other is half way...n i doubt thass the way they come in a set, so i dunno if this idiot i bought my car from bought them on a mis-matched clearence sale er wut the hell he did but please help from anyone who knows about ground controls!


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

vanillarice said:


> o yea i forgot that the rear coil overs also have different spring rates, I think, because in order to get a somewhat even gap in the back, one coil over is adjusted all the way to the top of the sleeve, and the other is half way...n i doubt thass the way they come in a set, so i dunno if this idiot i bought my car from bought them on a mis-matched clearence sale er wut the hell he did but please help from anyone who knows about ground controls!


If possible, look on the spings for a part ID number. That number will tell you what the spring rate is for that spring. If you can read the number on the spring, call ground control and they can tell you what the spring rate is.


----------

